

Post-Mortem of a Month Long Game Project - DizzyDoo
http://cranktrain.com/blog/post/Post-mortem%20of%20my%20Flash%20Game%20%22Stars%20Aren%27t%20Worth%20This%22

======
duiker101
I really enjoyed this article! nice story! i didn't know the flash games had
this complex market and the comics were really nice. really liked it.

